# Church Bulletins



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2013)

*The Fasting and Prayer Conference includes meals. **The sermon this morning: 'Jesus Walks on the Water.' The sermon tonight: 'Searching for Jesus.' **Ladies, don't forget the rummage sale. It's a chance to get rid of those things not worth keeping around the house. Bring your husbands. **Remember in prayer the many who are sick of our community. Smile at someone who is hard to love. Say 'Hell' to someone who doesn't care much about you. **Don't let worry kill you off - let the Church help. **Miss Charlene Mason sang 'I will not pass this way again,' giving obvious pleasure to the congregation. **For those of you who have children and don't know it, we have a nursery downstairs. **Next Thursday there will be tryouts for the choir. They need all the help they can get. **Irving Benson and Jessie Carter were married on October 24 in the church. So ends a friendship that began in their school days. **A bean supper will be held on Tuesday evening in the church hall.. Music will follow. **At the evening service tonight, the sermon topic will be 'What Is Hell?' Come early and listen to our choir practice . **Eight new choir robes are currently needed due to the addition of several new members and to the deterioration of some older ones. **Scouts are saving aluminum cans, bottles and other items to be recycled. Proceeds will be used to cripple children. **Please place your donation in the envelope along with the deceased person you want remembered. **The church will host an evening of fine dining, super entertainment and gracious hostility. **Potluck supper Sunday at 5:00 PM - prayer and medication to follow. **The ladies of the Church have cast off clothing of every kind. They may be seen in the basement on Friday afternoon. **This evening at 7 PM there will be a hymn singing in the park across from the Church. Bring a blanket and come prepared to sin. **Ladies Bible Study will be held Thursday morning at 10 AM. All ladies are invited to lunch in the Fellowship Hall after the B. S. Is done. **The pastor would appreciate it if the ladies of the Congregation would lend him their electric girdles for the pancake breakfast next Sunday. **Low Self Esteem Support Group will meet Thursday at 7 PM. Please use the back door.
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
**The eighth-graders will be presenting Shakespeare's Hamlet in the Church basement Friday at 7 PM. The congregation is invited to attend this tragedy.. **Weight Watchers will meet at 7 PM at the First Presbyterian Church… Please use large double door at the side entrance. **The Associate Minister unveiled the church's new campaign slogan last Sunday: 'I Upped My Pledge - Up Yours.' *


----------



## Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

Bertha Belch, a missionary from Africa, will speak tonight at our church.

Come hear Bertha Belch all the way from Africa.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 16, 2013)




----------

